# Help with SBF



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I've been trying to SBF my phone for a little while now, not that my phone is bricked, but because I have some recurring issues that hopefully could be fixed with an SBF and so that I know how in case I need to do it. Unfortunately, I can't. I downloaded everything necessary, RSDlite 4.9, Moto Drivers, and both the 2.4.29 and 2.4.330 SBFs. I plug my phone in while in bootloader, right click on RSDlite (I'm not sure if I'm supposed to then click "Run As..." or "Open," I've tried both and it didn't make a difference). My device shows up and so does it's info, it says S Flash and Connected. I click on the three dots and scroll down through my C Drive until I find my the SBF file, click on it, but the file info does not show up, and it won't let me click Start. I've tried this with both the 2.4.29 and 2.4.330 SBFs. Any ideas as to what might have gone wrong or what I did wrong? I'm running Windows Vista btw.

Edit: At one point it did allow me to click Start, but then it immediately said Flashing Failed or something like that.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Is your phone in SBF loader when you perform those operations, or is it booted into Android? RSDLite rarely works for me outside of the loader.


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Is your phone in SBF loader when you perform those operations, or is it booted into Android? RSDLite rarely works for me outside of the loader.


I was in the bootloader, yes


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry, was tired when reading your first post. You stated that you were in the bootloader.

I've just checked my RSDLite; you _should_ be able to choose the SBF file without hooking the phone to USB. It looks like some issue with your RSDLite if you cannot even select a file and load it into the program.


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, I am able to select a program, I can click the 3 dots and pick the SBF, and it shows up in the Filename, but nothing shows up under File Properties on the right side, and the Start button won't light up either. :/


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

jt1359 said:


> Well, I am able to select a program, I can click the 3 dots and pick the SBF, and it shows up in the Filename, but nothing shows up under File Properties on the right side, and the Start button won't light up either. :/


Have you tried downloading the SBF again? If the "File Properties" aren't populating, I believe it may be an issue with the SBF.


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

"UrbanBounca said:


> Have you tried downloading the SBF again? If the "File Properties" aren't populating, I believe it may be an issue with the SBF.


I didn't think that would be the problem since I tried it with two different SBFs (each version) and it didn't seem likely that I got two bad downloads on totally separate items, but I'll try redownloading anyway and see if that fixes it


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

jt1359 said:


> I didn't think that would be the problem since I tried it with two different SBFs (each version) and it didn't seem likely that I got two bad downloads on totally separate items, but I'll try redownloading anyway and see if that fixes it


2 things I wanna call out:

1) SBF probably came in a .zip file... Make sure you unzip the SBF file in order for RSD Lite to recognize it.
2) Press both the Vol up and down bttons + power btton to have to phone go into the bootloader screen (the one RSD Lite needs to flash the ROM).

If you have already try those options... Sorry brother but I'm out of ideas...


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

"02Luis02 said:


> 2 things I wanna call out:
> 
> 1) SBF probably came in a .zip file... Make sure you unzip the SBF file in order for RSD Lite to recognize it.
> 2) Press both the Vol up and down bttons + power btton to have to phone go into the bootloader screen (the one RSD Lite needs to flash the ROM).
> ...


Unfortunately I did both of those things and it still didn't work, I can't remember if they were zip files or rar files but I extracted them and they showed up as sbf files in RSDLITE. I don't think I've done anything wrong, I'm pretty good at following instructions which is one reason I've never HAD to SBF, lol. I'm going to try tomorrow after downloading the SBFs again.


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

jt1359 said:


> Unfortunately I did both of those things and it still didn't work, I can't remember if they were zip files or rar files but I extracted them and they showed up as sbf files in RSDLITE. I don't think I've done anything wrong, I'm pretty good at following instructions which is one reason I've never HAD to SBF, lol. I'm going to try tomorrow after downloading the SBFs again.


Well... It seems you're doing everything right... at this point what I'D do is try it from a different computer ... and always remember to wipe data/cache just in case.


----------



## dragonreborn56 (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you using Windows 7? If so you need to run a cmd box & use the following syntax at the prompt

c:\program files (x86)\motorola\rsd lite\sdl.exe -f filename_for_sbf.sbf -t 2

this will force the program to run in a certain mode (sorry forgot) & then just hilite the 1st line, leave it for a bit, if it doesn't recognize your device, then just hit the dialog button Show Devices & the first line should still be hilited & then something should change. In any case, just hit Start at that point.

I've had some experience doing it this way & I didn't let the 'failed' msg bother me - I went ahead & tried & I was successful in sbfing my Droid 2....

Hope this helps, dragonreborn


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

Obviously to SBF, you need to find the particular file in which the vortex of a hendoras jungle paradox 2nd Init if the triangular hypothesis angle vernicular file is inputted into the injection that is made therefore* everywhere like such as* that the ARVS can help the ARVS intherefore you can use the 3rd angular equipment to escape through kernel version 3.012.13 and that should let you get into the purgatory of the phones recovery. From there, you need to use the stripped wires found in /etc/bin/xtri to bootloop the system into a confusion station , from there you can travel into the hardashian perporkutex and be able to extract 1029909 , that way you can enter though into injection of bruteforce. Then the wormhole or perpondous hickapursy should give you enough time to flash to froyo and back.


----------



## chipworkz (Aug 9, 2011)

I think you were up to late working on MIUI! :grin2:


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

"Framework43 said:


> Obviously to SBF, you need to find the particular file in which the vortex of a hendoras jungle paradox 2nd Init if the triangular hypothesis angle vernicular file is inputted into the injection that is made therefore everywhere like such as that the ARVS can help the ARVS intherefore you can use the 3rd angular equipment to escape through kernel version 3.012.13 and that should let you get into the purgatory of the phones recovery. From there, you need to use the stripped wires found in /etc/bin/xtri to bootloop the system into a confusion station , from there you can travel into the hardashian perporkutex and be able to extract 1029909 , that way you can enter though into injection of bruteforce. Then the wormhole or perpondous hickapursy should give you enough time to flash to froyo and back.


Lol I knew I was forgetting something. I gave up though, lol. I'm getting a new laptop in a couple of weeks though, so I'll either wait and try it on that computer, or wait until Wugfresh comes out with an Sbfboot for the D2G.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Framework43 said:


> Obviously to SBF, you need to find the particular file in which the vortex of a hendoras jungle paradox 2nd Init if the triangular hypothesis angle vernicular file is inputted into the injection that is made therefore* everywhere like such as* that the ARVS can help the ARVS intherefore you can use the 3rd angular equipment to escape through kernel version 3.012.13 and that should let you get into the purgatory of the phones recovery. From there, you need to use the stripped wires found in /etc/bin/xtri to bootloop the system into a confusion station , from there you can travel into the hardashian perporkutex and be able to extract 1029909 , that way you can enter though into injection of bruteforce. Then the wormhole or perpondous hickapursy should give you enough time to flash to froyo and back.


lmao, nice explanation


----------



## cvpcs (Jun 6, 2011)

Framework43 said:


> Obviously to SBF, you need to find the particular file in which the vortex of a hendoras jungle paradox 2nd Init if the triangular hypothesis angle vernicular file is inputted into the injection that is made therefore* everywhere like such as* that the ARVS can help the ARVS intherefore you can use the 3rd angular equipment to escape through kernel version 3.012.13 and that should let you get into the purgatory of the phones recovery. From there, you need to use the stripped wires found in /etc/bin/xtri to bootloop the system into a confusion station , from there you can travel into the hardashian perporkutex and be able to extract 1029909 , that way you can enter though into injection of bruteforce. Then the wormhole or perpondous hickapursy should give you enough time to flash to froyo and back.


Hello. I am CVPCS and I approve of this message.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

jt1359 said:


> So I've been trying to SBF my phone for a little while now, not that my phone is bricked, but because I have some recurring issues that hopefully could be fixed with an SBF and so that I know how in case I need to do it. Unfortunately, I can't. I downloaded everything necessary, RSDlite 4.9, Moto Drivers, and both the 2.4.29 and 2.4.330 SBFs. I plug my phone in while in bootloader, right click on RSDlite (I'm not sure if I'm supposed to then click "Run As..." or "Open," I've tried both and it didn't make a difference). My device shows up and so does it's info, it says S Flash and Connected. I click on the three dots and scroll down through my C Drive until I find my the SBF file, click on it, but the file info does not show up, and it won't let me click Start. I've tried this with both the 2.4.29 and 2.4.330 SBFs. Any ideas as to what might have gone wrong or what I did wrong? I'm running Windows Vista btw.
> 
> Edit: At one point it did allow me to click Start, but then it immediately said Flashing Failed or something like that.


what sbf's are those? 2.4.330? and 2.4.29? is it me or are those older versions of android?


----------



## worldofross (Jun 29, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> what sbf's are those? 2.4.330? and 2.4.29? is it me or are those older versions of android?


JT did mutter: my laptop has been acting strange..


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> what sbf's are those? 2.4.330? and 2.4.29? is it me or are those older versions of android?


Its the d2g sbf's..... 2.4.290 is the froyo that it shipped with, 2.4.330 is the ota that has a few bug fixes in it.


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

worldofross said:


> JT did mutter: my laptop has been acting strange..


Ah, well luckily my new laptop is here, so hopefully this time it works!
Edit: Actually I was able to get into recovery and I'm restoring a backup now, hopefully it works!
It worked!


----------

